# Pompano



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Anyone catching them?
Just wanted to hear...
Prob my favorite fish in the surf, all caught in my pomp jigs!
They are delishous.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

X2. I got into some pomps on my last 2 trips to surfside. Others reporting they are getting more pomps the last month or so. Caught all mine on live shrimp in 1st/2nd guts. Did not take any pics but a couple went about 22-25in. Easy cleanin and good eatin. Headin down there this weekend and hope to get some more.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Freelining or under a cork?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Double drop circle hooks with a 4oz spider weight.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Went out the first week in april and got into a few 
Tons of pompano and spanish macks caught that day all along the jetties


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

It is way more fun to throw jigs at em and watch them go shallow for it...


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

What kind of jigs? Thanks....


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

So the ones i make are 1/2 an ounce smaller bigger but basic its an either round or bullet head and a short skirt...
They imitate a sand flea and pompano cant get enough
Best colors are yellow(sand flea eggs) orange pink white and then random stuff


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

These are a bunch of types


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I catch em but they were to small. This year I’am gonna target some Poms down in Surfside area. I usually catch them on shrimp but I might start throwing some of those Yellow lookin lures. Ya never know.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Yep...yellows whats up


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Bingo baits said:


> Yep...yellows whats up


You can also add a pink teaser above it and watch it!

I make and fish jigs and they are deadly in the hands of the right people.

My favorite jig head shape is the one on the near right side. It is called a 'Lima Bean' by some.

It is designed to go the the bottom where it can stir up some sand and create havoc among the Pompano population. Retrieve it in short hops all the way to your feet. JMHO C2


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are very nice looking jigs. Down on PINS we use a double drop or sometimes a triple drop fish finder rig with a combo of small pieces of peeled dead shrimp with Fish Bites(usually pink or orange). It is a lot of fun to get a double or sometimes a triple hookup of Pompano and watch them zig and zag as you reel them in.
Last week I managed some very nice pomps at Quintana but they are few and far between compared to down South. Their favorite foods include little coquina clams and if you find a stretch of beach where there are multitudes of coquina clam shells(they look like little miniature butterflies when opened....the shells that is) you might try fishing that area for pompano.
Good info. Thanks!
PS: Down in Florida where they fish for pompano(they are considered a game fish down there) off of the bridges and jetties, those jigs are very popular.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Teasers are great but what rly works
Is a teaser witha sand flea then 12 inches up from the jig a bluegill popper


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

All the way to your feet...


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes; we consider them a game fish down here. We also eat a bunch!

We're giving away 'secrets' here; Bingo, so here's another.

When casting small jigs for distance, hook them on a fishing egg. This provides the weight to cast and also(IMHO), attracts the fish. It also attracts some mighty big King Mackerel which try to eat it. C2


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Is there a limit on Pompano? I don’t think so but I’m not sure. What is the best eating size and best way to cook em?


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Fishing egg?


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Another tip?
Use floats on te rigs
Small yellow or orange ones
Increases strikes


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

No size or limits in Tejas as the authorities do not classify them as a "game-fish". When hard up for the tasty fish we will gut em and grill em like a small trout. Larger ones get filleted and grilled, usually with some sort of marinate. In my opinion they have a "pork-chop" like texture and a decent size pompano will give you some solid meat as they look like a football on steriods if they are mature.
These were caught last week in calm blue/green water. They provided some nice filets.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Deadly info here guys!


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Those are some big pomps


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Bingo Baits*

Bluegill popper? I tie a teaser on a loop knot about 6 inches above the jig. I don't use a teaser at the jig, unless you are throwing an ice jig; aka Doc's Goofy Jig, or Charlie2's knockoffs of such.

Are you the Bingo that produced the Bingo lure some time ago? I used them for Speckled Trout over here with much success.

Don't get me started. I can talk making and fishing jigs all day long. C2


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Tryin this out...a really light pomp jig


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Yeah the teasers have worked for me with both the docs and the regulars but i dont usually do a loop knot and the bluegill popper makes it look like the puff of sand from te jig scared something up
And the bingos no i just collect them an like them theyre vintage lures now


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

I create the 'Magic Puff of Sand' with my bottom jig. It imitates some crustacean trying to dig into the sand and hide. I'm going to check the popper thing out.

Collector Items?? Very interesting! How much are Bingo plugs going for now? lol! C2


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

It really depends on the lure im really no expert but i think theyre really cool
From $3-500


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Docs Goofy Jigs work like a champ!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Swim Jigs*



topdawg jr said:


> Docs Goofy Jigs work like a champ!


I use an ice jig, aka Doc's Goofy Jig, aka Sillie Willie and Charlie2's Knockoffs with a teaser tied back to back on a mono loop knot.

Go up about 6 inches and tie another teaser on a loop knot. You'll often get strikes on both teasers. Most of the bites come on the teaser(s).

They have this 'new' technique called 'Jika' which essentially does the same thing except that they use a weight instead of the jig.

The demo that I saw used a split ring to join the jig and teaser. I have found that bites increase when used on a mono loop instead. More room for the teaser to move around. C2


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Pompano dont like goofy lures, they told me so


----------

